# Brittany Ferries Club Voyage scheme



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

We have just discovered another new change in the terms and conditions associated with this scheme.

Members are now limited to a maximum of 15 "Guest uses" - that condition was introduced earlier this year and was unknown to us.....

http://www.brittany-ferries.co.uk/club-voyage-travel-club/terms-and-conditions

This is just a warning to any others that have membership of this scheme - the limit is rigidly imposed and there is no way around it......

Our family have just discovered to their cost that they cannot now benefit from our membership to visit us......

(We have a daughter and family moving out here at the end of the month and they now cannot use it.......)

anyone got slack on their membership? :lol:

But do be aware of this condition.........

Dave


----------



## alphadee (May 10, 2009)

Dave...have sent you a pm.


----------



## Al42 (Aug 4, 2011)

I knew about this restriction but did not know that it was fairly recent.

Have you thought of making your daughter an associate member, we have France membership and it only cost an extra £30 and they get exactly the same concessions as the member.

If you or anyone else needs a memb number to use then PM me and you can use mine with pleasure.


----------

